# [ask] rummy nosed tetra has white head



## wasserman (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, I really need help with my rummy nosed tetra please.

I have been keeping the rummynosed for 2 weeks and suddenly there is a problem today.

One fish has white mark on its head (picture attached), and the other one has half of its body with white mark also.
The fish looks healthy and has no eating disorder.
Is this some kind of a disease?
Please advise what I should do with the fish...

I am afraid it may infect other fishes too.

The picture is quite unclear but I believe the white mark is seen.

Thanks
Hans

--------------------------------------------------------

1. What is the size of your tank?
120cm x 50cm x 50cm

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used.
NO3=10-15ppm; NO2=0; NH3/NH4=0; pH=6.8-7.0; Temp=25-28C; KH=6dH; GH=12dH

3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water?
freshwater

4. How long the aquarium has been set up?
5months

5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?
Rummy nosed tetra, Blue king tetra, rummy nosed albino tetra; around 150; size averaged about 3-4cm

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
yes

7. What temperature is the tank water currently?
27C

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium?
yes

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity.
Jebo 829 external filter; weekly cleaned; 1200L/H

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)?
resun power head; 1100L/H

11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)?
no. artificial light; spring bulb 23 watt x 6; 10 hrs/day

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate?
50% weekly; occasionally vacuumed

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule?
daily feeding with sera nova beta or nova colour

14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish?
white mark on head and body, infectious suspected

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis. 
no treatment currently.
we put white spot treatment when they first arrived.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I would quarantine said fish. I can't tell exactly from the pic but that appears to be a disease, either fungal or bacterial its hard to tell. Your water stats are okay. Only real issue that jumped out at me is its a 5 month old tank and the dimensions you gave came out to 300L or ~77 gallons. You state you have 150 fish in there, all small tetras, but regardless for such a young tank that is not an easy(or recommended) thing to manage unless you are very experienced. Rummy Nosed tetras are sensitive and they tend to die very easy at the first sign of water issues. They also don't handle stress well and it can often lead to them getting sick.


----------

